# Cottus gobio



## dori (Feb 21, 2009)

When I was little I used to have a lot of fun catching these guys... they are some of the most lively fishes I know ... even holding one was exciting (although spiky fins are troublesome).

Now I know that they are gobiidae (aka Gobys) or cotidae and have a nickname of bullhead (just found out) or sculpin which seems to encompass more species. Either way... I miss the guys and I'd like to keep a few in my tank. They're much like plecos in behaviour I'd say but they do eat worms and other things. Despite the giant mouth I don't think they would eat my other fish (shrimp maybe when adult).

So my question is where could I get some of these ugly spaceship looking beautiful guys? 

I know they take colder water but I don't require exactly that species... (although a darker rocky cammo' look is what nostalgia asks for)

here is one coloured unlike the ones I knew
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ObiAHset.jpg

Cheers!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You may want to try some of the marine places, but generally cold water fishes aren't collected and are rarely if ever seen for sale in retail stores.

Also keeping the would be tough - cold water biotope tanks are usually pretty hard to maintain and set up, and will require a chiller for sure.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Ive been trying to get my hands on a variety of native fish as well with no success. As far as I know, nowhere in the GTA sells any of the lovely and interesting fish that we can catch in our own waters. Ive thought about going out and collecting myself but have been cautioned that keeping wild collected fish from local water bodies was illegal. I have to check into it with someone official still though. Im particularly interested in obtaining some long eared sunfish. I would grab a few of those and maybe some larger darters and other natives.. would make an amazing display but for some reason there is no appreciation for the local fish. I wonder if over in South America the fish stores only carry North American natives and they can't find any of their local species for sale?  I'm joking of course. 

Madtoms, bullheads and the other bottom dwelling fish of the area are abundant but for some reason cannot be found in our aquariums!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

weeeellllll.....catch and release. Doesn't say how long you have to wait between catching and releasing does it?  Just make sure you're not over your catch limit. For sun fish that should be somewhere in the thousands..... lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I see native fish come in with feeders @ most big al's you just have to look really hard and know when they get the new shipments. You can find all kinds of native catfish and such in the spring and summer with their feeders. They also get a lot of crayfish sometimes as well with their feeders. The thing is they might not sell you the fish or crayfish because they say by law they are not allowed. Last time I seen some fish come in with the feeders they had to channel cats come in. This was @ steels and younge.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had some neat luck with the bait shop on sheppard. (i think thats it..) Its called luckies bait shop and they have tanks in the back with their live bait. 

I had -all- sorts of different kinds of fish come in when i went to get some minnows for my turtles. (a rare treat) 

You could try there. There is a guy that doesnt speak a spit of english but he is very nice


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cory,

If you have a valid fishing licence you can catch and keep permitted fish.

It is illegal to release them once you have had them in captivity though.



Cory said:


> Ive been trying to get my hands on a variety of native fish as well with no success. As far as I know, nowhere in the GTA sells any of the lovely and interesting fish that we can catch in our own waters. Ive thought about going out and collecting myself but have been cautioned that keeping wild collected fish from local water bodies was illegal. I have to check into it with someone official still though. Im particularly interested in obtaining some long eared sunfish. I would grab a few of those and maybe some larger darters and other natives.. would make an amazing display but for some reason there is no appreciation for the local fish. I wonder if over in South America the fish stores only carry North American natives and they can't find any of their local species for sale?  I'm joking of course.
> 
> Madtoms, bullheads and the other bottom dwelling fish of the area are abundant but for some reason cannot be found in our aquariums!


----------

